# Recommendations on a Reel



## RileyCreekFisherman (May 1, 2006)

Do ya'll have any recommendations on a good bass reel? I typicall fish creeks, but I want a good reel that'd work for bass in in-land lakes. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

a 20 class spinning reel would probably suit you just fine. i like quantum, but that's a personal prefrence. just remember you usually get what you pay for. don't spend $200 if you don't need a $200 reel, but if you need one that'll hold up to more than just bluegills for a few years, i wouldn't spend less than $50


----------



## fish4life (Jun 27, 2004)

This is a good quality reel with a decent price $60.00 at Bass Pro I have used on for a couple of years with no problem. I also have a Johnny Morris JM4000 that is a very smooth reel. It is on sale for $79.99 and was rated as an Editor's choice for 2008 by outdoor life magazine. For 80.00 it is a great deal.


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

I like shimano and okuma. Both make nice spinning reels.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I like the Shimano Symetre series, a nice reel that wont break the bank.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I like mitchell cheap and seem to do fine
daiwa and abu garcia re not far behind
never spent more than $50 on my reels and have done fine and better!


----------



## Imfowl55 (Dec 24, 2005)

check out gander mountains guide series, they are based off the president series from pleuger and are a little cheaper. i've never had a problem with any of the guide series reels.


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

quantum makes a reel called sweepfire its cheep for a 2500 series it was 15 bucks went to lake erie off the break wall and was throwing an 1.1/2 oz weight and never had a problem i also have a 2000 series it was 11 bucks and ive caught evert thing from 3 1/2 lb smallies to 5 lb :B walleyes back to back and have never had any problems


----------



## BigBassin144 (Mar 16, 2008)

For spinning reels, Shimano Symetre. Also I've been using the Abu Garica Cardinal 100's a lot. The 102 is a perfect bass reel.

*BB*


----------



## devildog#1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have a quantum catalyst pti hands down the best spinning reel I have ever owned, have haad it for quite a few years and still fishes like brand new. My buddy likes okuma definately cheaper but quality reels. Like someone else said don't spend more than you have to. however, If you do alot of fishing and are gonna put some wear and tear on you equipment then try to get the best rod and reel you can afford.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

fish4life said:


> This is a good quality reel with a decent price $60.00 at Bass Pro I have used on for a couple of years with no problem. I also have a Johnny Morris JM4000 that is a very smooth reel. It is on sale for $79.99 and was rated as an Editor's choice for 2008 by outdoor life magazine. For 80.00 it is a great deal.



Presidents are just about the only spinning reels I've used for the 4 or 5 years. I do have a Cabela's Tournament ZX and a WaveCast reel, But Presidents are good quality reels. One thing though, you can get by with one from Wal-Mart, but you want to get one with at least 6 ball bearings. Ball bearings are more critical in spinning reels due to the right angle of the handle to the spool, Mitchell and Rapala are decent reels that could last a couple seasons. Hope this helps.


----------



## MaumeeAngler (May 13, 2008)

My shimano sustain 2500FE is my favorite reel ive owned as well as my symetre and saros(I am a shimano guy)


----------

